# Project Mayhem.......  April 1st



## Work IN Progress (Apr 1, 2011)

Im starting a thread to track my progress but I honestly don't know how often I will update it.  I don't read very many other cycle logs so I don't know that anybody will read mine.  Quid pro quo I guess.  

     April 1.  Pin 1.  Decided that since I couldn't get the caber in the mail by today that I would just postpone the Deca till next cycle since Im impatient as a motherfucker.  

     Ill be running Test Cyp for 10 weeks minimum and upping the dose as I go.  
     Dbol starting at 40mg a day for between 4- 6 weeks depending on how I feel.  Its a new brand of dbol to me so we will see if its as good as the axio shit I ran last year.   

     I gained around 25 lbs last spring cycle so Im not going into detail on food intake because I feel I have it nailed down unless somebody inquires or I run out of shit I feel like eating.  

     Oh yeah, Ive always used a 22g pin but since everybody recommended 25s I ended up trying it.  I didn't notice any difference except for it took 3 times as long to get the gear in me.  Im gonna stick with the 25s since I have 100 of them.  Ill try warming the oil next time..





     Height:     5'6"

     Weight:    186 down from 192 in preparation for the cycle

     B/F%:      Who fuckin knows.  Cant be too high. Probably 10-12 or so.

     History:    5 cycles I think.  Nothing really complicated.

     Age:        30

     Training:   Recently due to the influence of the powerlifters on IM Ive                                                
                    focused more on power movements and technique.  4 day split     
                    Back/Bi   Chest/Tri   Legs   Shoulders  Calves twice a week in  
                    there somewhere. 

     Goal 1:     20 lbs at least.  Hopefully around 210 by the time I start                        
                    PCT 

     Goal 2:     Bring my chest up.  Genetics are a bitch.

     Goal 3:     Which is actually goal 1.  STAY INJURY FREE  Had a bursa 
                    issue last cycle and a broken rib that still bothers me from this    
                    past winter



         Ok.  Fuck this.  Im done with details.


----------



## oufinny (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice detail, I will follow.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 3, 2011)

Looks good bro I'd say fuck the caber and start the deca. Especially with the bursa issues. I have the same shit and the deca makes my knees feel like butter. I've honestly never run caber.


----------



## MyK (Apr 3, 2011)

very nice. and remember:


Sticking feathers in your butt does not make you a chicken!


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 3, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Looks good bro I'd say fuck the caber and start the deca. Especially with the bursa issues. I have the same shit and the deca makes my knees feel like butter. I've honestly never run caber.




I know. I thought about saying fuck it but I don't wanna take any chances. I haven't ran deca for about 7 years. My body may have changed over that time and I'm not interested in Retlaw tiddies at age 30. You know what I'm sayin. I'm prolly gonna run a late fall bulk so I'll just save the deca till I have all the side effect preventative drugs necessary.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 3, 2011)

Day 3.  

Due to the Dbol and dramatic increase in food, I'm feeling bloated, pale, and undesirable. 
I'm already retaining water like a pregnant woman. 

Pin #2 tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 4, 2011)

Day 4.
Pin #2. 

Scale says 190 so I'm holding some water.  Chest and tris  are sore as fuck. Hammys and calves are still sore from saturday.   I worked out three days in a row which I never do.  Decided to do that because Im know I wont be able to train till Wednesday.  College is kicking my asshole inside out at the moment.   Between school, eating, and training, im exhausted.  My body will be happy with two in a row off.

I folded the pin in a heating pad today while I got a shower.  By the time I got out the gear was nice and warm.  Pushed through the 25g like it was a 22.  Good trick.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice I've never tried that.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 4, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Nice I've never tried that.



Ya.  I figured it would thin it a little but it was just like pushing cold gear through a 22g.  I really cant see much difference but some people swear by using the smaller needle sizes.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 4, 2011)

I've never had issues with a 22g I've just got used to it. I'm sure smaller is good if you don't like needles but they don't bug me at all. Are you hitting delts?


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 4, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I've never had issues with a 22g I've just got used to it. I'm sure smaller is good if you don't like needles but they don't bug me at all. Are you hitting delts?



Fuck no.  I used to when I was starting out about 7-8 years ago, but I hit a nerve one time and it made my whole arm numb for a lil while so Ive never done delts again.  I just pin glutes and triceps.  Ive never even tried quads.  Some like it and some dont.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 4, 2011)

I only hit glutes and quads. I did delts a few times but I hit a vain and shit blood across the bathroom. Then when I was young and dumb I used an 18g in my delt and left a fucken void that didn't heal for a couple weeks. So yeah me neither I was just wondering cause of the smaller gauge.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 4, 2011)

Shoulda just used a straw from McDonalds.  Just about the same size.  lol  Fuck.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 5, 2011)

Your journal title inspired me to watch......f... oh yeah not supposed to talk about it.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 5, 2011)

Day 5
191 lbs
Appetite is way up.  Having a time trying to keep my belly from growling after an hour without food. 
Strangely my blood sugar has been dropping rapidly and I start to get a little sick.
I eat something and Im fine.  This has happened twice.  Ill keep an eye on it.
My left ass cheek is sore
Im anxious to train tomorrow.  Back/bi's.  See if this Dbol has taken effect yet.  It should be.  Im retaining water.  
I may be overly optimistic about it. The last Dbols I took were working in like 4 days...best I ever had.  

On a side bar, my buddy gave me a bunch of pink pentagon dbols.  No stamps or markings on them so who knows where they are from.  He said free.  I said thanks.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 5, 2011)

Free gear works the best lol!


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 5, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Free gear works the best lol!



Ya but who knows if it works or if its fake.  He never tried it.  LOL.  I'll test it out sometime.  Maybe next cycle.  If its garbage I dont wanna throw myself off.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 5, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> Ya but who knows if it works or if its fake.  He never tried it.  LOL.  I'll test it out sometime.  Maybe next cycle.  If its garbage I dont wanna throw myself off.


My cycle got fucked up at the start a month ago by bad gear. I was taking shit d bol and fake sus. wasted a month but now im good and it just happened to be at the start of this challenge. Funny how that worked out.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 5, 2011)

Similarly my gear had a 30 day delay on it also so my run is starting when the challenge starts also.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 7, 2011)

Day 7 
193 lbs. Gained a pound a day this week. 
Strength is up a good bit and I'm not fatiguing so quickly. 
Wasn't able to train yesterday as was planned, so back and bis got pushed to today
Back pumps were so bad doing deads and Yates rows that I had to sit in between sets. Painful as fuck. Got 6 sets of calves in also. 

Ummm.  Pin #3 either tonite or tomorrow. Depends if I feel like loading syringes or not.  School ruined my life this week. 

Other than all my bitching, everything is right on point. I think I'm gonna cut out the dbol after 4 weeks.  We will see.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 7, 2011)

Bled like a stuck pig tonight. Musta hit something.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 8, 2011)

Ya.  Whatever vein I hit has my glute sore as fuck all the way up into my tailbone area. Mental note.....   Dont do that shit again.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 8, 2011)

I was thinking.  If I don't gain somewhere around an inch on my calves this cycle, I swear to Christ I'm gonna punch a baby.  The first baby I see is gonna be in a bad kinda way.


----------



## newkid (Apr 8, 2011)

ahaha damn dont punch a baby lol, i'll be following the log, good luck on the contest too bro!


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 8, 2011)

Day 8
193 lbs.   The scale at the gym says 199 but im not buying that.  We will go with the el cheapo reading from my bathroom scale.  

Great workout today.  Chest/trice p   I only did 6 sets total for triceps which is normal but today my arms felt like they were gonna pop.  Good stuff.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 9, 2011)

Day 9  
194.5 lbs. Not accurate. I weighed myself after breakfast instead of before. 

I'm sore all over. I've been getting sick back pumps washing dishes if that puts anything into perspective. Was thinkin about pushing the Dbol from 40 to 50 mgs but I don't see it making much difference.   
I'm gonna train wheels here this afternoon. 

Oh, I actually got almost 8 hours of sleep so that's huge for me. I'm gonna train, then prolly spend the rest of the afternoon eating, watching the Masters, and hopefully growing. Lol


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 10, 2011)

Day 10. 
195 lbs. 

Sore. 
Tired. 
Bloated. 
That's all.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 11, 2011)

Day 11. 
Pin gears this evening. 

Gonna get my semite ass to the tanning bed this week. Hopefully it will give me the presentation of not being a fatass. 
I think I ramped up my calories too early. My belly and ass seem to be growing at an exponentially faster rate than my body. I'm ready for this test to kick in for god sake.   Should put some of these extra calories to good use.


----------



## newkid (Apr 11, 2011)

bro i look pale as hell in my before pics too, im all waxed up tho, jus wasnt tannin over the winter.. time to start so my next set of pics will def look like i have some definition


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 11, 2011)

For the record, I hate dbol.  lol  It just makes leg day brutal.  I did 4 sets back squat, 3 sets hack squat, 3 sets stiff leg deads, 3 sets leg curl, and 3 sets leg presses and It took me an hour and a half.  After each set I had to sit down for a while cuz I was unable to stand.  The back pumps are unbearable.......  I dont have an issue when deadlifting but on leg day its tough to get through.  

Anyways, pin #4 went off a few minutes ago....


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 11, 2011)

So I guess your boy hooked you up with some decent bols then.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 11, 2011)

No these are the ones I bought before.  Sciroxx dbols......   They are hurting me and Im only at 40 mgs a day.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 11, 2011)

If the liquids are as good as the solids then I should get to 210 with no problems....

I think Im overeating a little right now but I dont wanna stop because I dont know when this test is gonna start being totally active...


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 11, 2011)

I know whT you mean I've cut my food back a shot load and it feels weird! I'm used to eating til I burst now I'm pecking away like a fat chick on a first date.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 11, 2011)

I think its a little dbol bloat and a little fat with it...  It may not be as bad as it feels but I have grown out of the last 2 pairs of jeans that fit me.  Gives me a good excuse to stay outta bars and clubs.  Spent all my money on geerz and cant afford new jeans....LOL


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 11, 2011)

Hahahaha fuck it i wear sweats or army pants unless my old lady forces me into some jeans I hat them there not made for my body legs are so fucken tight I can't sit down and the waist is 2 sizes to big. Plus you don't grow in the bar.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 11, 2011)

I havent had a beer in 15 days.  Im getting thirstier every second of every day.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 11, 2011)

Bro tell me about it! I was watching the hockey game with my boys on Saturday and they were ALL getting lit and eating pizza, I was drinking black coffee and fucken starving! Good for you for not giving in to that sweet golden goodness. I just figure I drank everyweekend of my life up until about 6 months ago soni can handle a break lol


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 11, 2011)

Ive been meaning to ask you, Who is your squad?


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 11, 2011)

It's playoff time I gotta go with the Habs bro. I am a Calgary fan but we fucken fell apart.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 11, 2011)

Word.  Habs got at my squad last year.  For some reason the Pens cant figure out a way to beat the trap.  Every team that comes with it has had an advantage.  Weve been owned by the Habs, Flyers, and the Caps in the regular season.  Hopefully with Sid coming back that will all change.  I like where the pens sit right now.  It was an amazing feat losing both Malkin and Crosby and still hanging on to a 2 spot.  They dug deep.  Wasnt pretty but everything changes in the playoffs.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 11, 2011)

It's a whole new season. Did you hear the Canadian government changed the election debate in Quebec because the Canadians play there first game that day lol! Only in canada is hockey more important than government lol! I'll be watching your team to they are always on hd on the weekends during the day here. Should be a decent series with Tampa


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah...  I wish hockey would catch on a little better here in the US.  Its huge in the northern states which is understandable but the southern and westerners just dont have the passion...  I love the Canadian point of view on hockey playoffs.  Much respect for the game.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 11, 2011)

That's why I was surprised to see a place like Phoenix get a team. Noone cares about hockey in the desert. I heard tickets in the lower bowl are like $20 you can't even get a beer and hotdog for that at a game here!


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 12, 2011)

I need to take today off but all I can think about is training. I would say the test is starting to take effect. This happens to me every cycle so Its either a terrible case of placebo effect or this is just normal for me. I pinned my 4th dose last night and I'm finally feeling re-energized from this stupid ass dbol coma that I've been in.


----------



## newkid (Apr 12, 2011)

you sciroxxin it bro? i hope to get some stuff in soon too, we'll have to see!


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 12, 2011)

newkid said:


> you sciroxxin it bro? i hope to get some stuff in soon too, we'll have to see!



Yes. All sciroxx gear.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 12, 2011)

Day 12. 
196.5 lbs. 

Distended.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 13, 2011)

Day 13
197.5 lbs

Im up 11 pounds in just under 2 weeks....  Dont think Im gonna have a problem hitting 210

I may reset my goal to 220.  Thats kinda high.  Ill prolly be a total slob if I get that high. Maybe some tren is in order for the next cycle.  We will see.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 13, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> Day 13
> 197.5 lbs
> 
> Im up 11 pounds in just under 2 weeks....  Dont think Im gonna have a problem hitting 210
> ...



I fucken LOVE tren dude it's part of my finishing run for the contest! Have you run it before?


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 14, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I fucken LOVE tren dude it's part of my finishing run for the contest! Have you run it before?



Nope.  Never tried it....


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 14, 2011)

Day 14.
Weight is steady today...  Weird but thank christ.  I need a breather for a day or 2.  My belly is ever expanding....

I went to the store to buy some jeans today...  I had to get loose fit 36 waist so I could fit them over my ass and they are too big in the waist...  My waist is 34 but I cant wear them because of my big fat can...

Anyway, Ive broken all my PR's this week except for squat but I had nobody to spot me so I didnt go for it... My bench is up 20 lbs in 2 weeks.  My deadlift is up 20, my clean and press is up 15 lbs and my wide grip pull downs went up 20.  Everything else is up too but Its all accessory stuff.  

Dont know if I can handle two more weeks of Dbol..  

What else......  I dont know...


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 14, 2011)

Congrats on the lifts bro nothing feels better! Well maybe a good bj and a cold beer but as far as training it's gold!


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 14, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Congrats on the lifts bro nothing feels better! Well maybe a good bj and a cold beer but as far as training it's gold!



Dip of copenhagen while drinking a beer and getting a blowjob at the same time...   Thats heaven....  I got 255 twice on flat bench today...  Im pumped about it.. I think I coulda done just a tad more but my shoulders were a little achy today for some reason..   I warmed up good but I forgot a sweatshirt to warmup in so maybe my body was a little cold....   Im goin big on squats on Monday... I have shoulders tomorrow and Im taking the weekend off..


----------



## newkid (Apr 15, 2011)

thats awesome with your lifts bro, i know exactly how you feel about ur butt not fittin in the jeans (no homo) i always end up gettin a pair to big at the waist and if like hangs out over my lower back so i need to wear a belt all the time with jeans


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 17, 2011)

HaHa
Day 17
Scale says 201 lbs  Now were getting somewhere.  

I went in and did shoulders today.  Near the end of my workout I started setting up to do some clean and press.  I start with 35's on each side and pick the bar up.  As soon as I do my first rep I feel a pull just under where the rib goes into the sternum.  I tried to do another rep and it wasnt happening, so I officially have my first injury for this cycle.  Gotta be just a pulled muscle.  It only hurts when I tighten my upper abdomen...
Other than that I had a strong workout...


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 19, 2011)

Day 19
Pin #6 last night. 

I did wheels yesterday and it went well. I got 315 for 4 reps going parallel on squats. I'm not gonna say it felt light but I guarantee I coulda done either more weight or more reps. Once again my lazy ass brother ditched me so I did legs alone. I would much rather do big lifts with a partner but I realize I can't count on anyone but myself. That's 3 weeks in a row he skipped leg day. I'm sensing a pattern here.  Either way, I'm sore as fuck and I'm taking today off. Wednesday will be back day so I'm gonna try a PR on deads. 

This cycle has been strange so far. It's just under 3 weeks and I've prolly gained 5 pounds or more of fat in my belly and rear end.  I'm not doing anything different than I have before. I know nobody reads this thread but if by some chance somebody has any idea why I'm gaining so much fat I'd love to hear it.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 19, 2011)

What are you using for carbs and how many calories per day?


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 22, 2011)

Day 22
Pin #7
Scale at the gym says 208 and my home scale says 204 so im in that range.

Ive been training at the local "World Gym" for the last 2 days.  Its way outta my price range to get a membership there but a few of my friends go there so I joined them for a few days.  Boy is it fucking sweet.  The equipment is all nice hammer strength stuff and I didnt have to wait on anything.  Im thinking of ways to come up with 600 bucks to get a membership but it just dosent seem economical since I pay half that at my gym...  

No training today.  Im tired and sore so chillin today is just what the doctor ordered...


----------



## newkid (Apr 22, 2011)

damn that sounds pretty expensive, do you weight yourself in the morning on an empty stomach?


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 22, 2011)

Yeah. The 204 was when I got up yesterday. And yes, it's ridiculously expensive. From what I've read other world gyms aren't nearly as expensive.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 28, 2011)

Day 28. 

Thank Christ I can quit this stupid Dbol. I think it has had more negative effects on me the past week and a half than positive. Flexibility has gone in the shitter. Back pumps are hampering my training on leg day and my shoulders have gotten uncomfortable pumps also. I'm also sick of being bloated. Don't know how people stay on that shit longer than 4 weeks.  

My allergies have been really awful so training hasn't been great this week. The antihistamine that I take makes me drowsy and sluggish. Other than that I'm looking forward to weeks 5-8 being big gain weeks.   I have a pulled muscle or something near the hip bone to the right of my groin in the crease of my leg. Never experienced this before but it has been painful for about a week now. Just woke up one day and it hurt. No definitive time of the injury.   Ok. That's all.


----------



## newkid (Apr 28, 2011)

hopefully you can get those big gains then without the sides! im only at 30mg dbol and didnt wanna go to high cuz of the pumps, ive been taking some taurine on leg and back days which seemed to have helped but i didnt get horrible pumps to begin with


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 29, 2011)

I feel so much better now that Im off the Dbol.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 29, 2011)

You adding anything in it's place?


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 29, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> You adding anything in it's place?




Food and More Test.  Im goin to 750mg for a few weeks and 1 gram for the last 3 weeks or so.  Funny thing is Ive been off the Dbol for almost 48 hours and my weight spiked a few pounds and I feel 10 times better.

Lookin good by the way DLat.  Very impressed with your discipline.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 30, 2011)

Day 30. 
210 lbs. 

I feel so much better now that that Dbol is out of my system. 
I need to work on some flexibility issues I've been having. This pain in the top of my thigh is really pissing me off. Not getting worse but not getting better.


----------

